# TURBOCHARGED GA15DE POWERD B14 SENTRA



## foota (Apr 27, 2007)

DYNO my ga15de sentra yesterday i made 207WHP @14psi thanks to WES and NISSANFORUMS CURRENT SETUP stock ga15de , ga16de intake manifold , gtir 370cc injector , EVO3 TDO5H turbo , EVO3 intercooler , microtech mt-8 ecu


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

foota said:


> DYNO my ga15de sentra yesterday i made 207WHP @14psi thanks to WES and NISSANFORUMS CURRENT SETUP stock ga15de , ga16de intake manifold , gtir 370cc injector , EVO3 TDO5H turbo , EVO3 intercooler , microtech mt-8 ecu



Pics????
You got pics???


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

lol GTiR has 444cc injectors IIRC.


----------



## foota (Apr 27, 2007)

*new setup*

i am upgrading to a evo9 turbo and evo 5 510cc injectors my current dyno sheet


----------



## 1941Galant (Sep 27, 2006)

Why are you upgrading to an evo 9 turbo? The e3 16g can handle a lot more power than 207whp.


----------



## foota (Apr 27, 2007)

i am upgrading to a TDO5HRA-168mc-10.5t it got a better efficency power level


----------



## 1941Galant (Sep 27, 2006)

Thats cool. Good luck with it.


----------



## kerron01 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi, foota I need to see your turbo manifold also which version ga16 intake manifold did you use and how did you make it fit? Thanks.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

kerron01 said:


> Hi, foota I need to see your turbo manifold also which version ga16 intake manifold did you use and how did you make it fit? Thanks.


Yes!
I'd like to see that too. You havent posted up pics yet.:showpics:


----------



## kerron01 (Oct 21, 2006)

Where is this guy?? We want some pics, please!!


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

I think he aint replying. Everybody knows who converted to the first GA15DE("T")!!!


----------



## foota (Apr 27, 2007)

ill post some pictures ,, my turbo begun smoking so i have an evo9 turbo that im curently trying to get on the car by making a custom turbo manifold i live in antigua i will post pictures , for my turrbo ga15det my biggest problem is the clutch slipping i just received my second clutchnet solid hub 4 pad clutch , for my first i was using a nx 100 computer with wire harnes and distributer and airflow meter i used a 4.5 volts zenior diode to avoid the stock airflow meter from maxing out and a sfc controller cause i had in purple 370cc sr20det injectors it work well enough to give me 207whp @ 17 psi ,,,, then i upgrade to a microtec mt8 with same ingectors and the result was 207whp @ 14psi my head gasket blows everytime i tried to turn up the boost


----------



## kerron01 (Oct 21, 2006)

Finally he responds , lots of questions for you but first lets see the pics. . .


----------



## kerron01 (Oct 21, 2006)

Where are you guys?? please update the thread


----------



## foota (Apr 27, 2007)

*new setup*

sorry guys for the late reply , i was working on a new fabrication , i am now currently running a 4EFTE ecu on my ga15det i am trying to post a video on youtube


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

foota said:


> i am now currently running a 4EFTE ecu on my ga15det


This is a total waste of time! How the hell do you run a toyota glanza/starlet ECU on a Nissan?? And where are the pics? this thread has been open for ages and not even 1 single picture? Come on man!!!!!


----------



## foota (Apr 27, 2007)

video link YouTube - TURBOCHARGED GA15DE YouTube - GA15DET SENTRA TEST DRIVE YouTube - TURBOCHARGED GA15DE boosting 10psi YouTube - TURBOCHARGED GA15DE boosting YouTube - TURBOCHARGED GA15DE YouTube - TURBOCHARGED GA15DE.....


----------



## foota (Apr 27, 2007)

i am trying to get my car dyno with the 4efte ecu ill post the video


----------



## foota (Apr 27, 2007)

NOW RUNNING mitsubishi td06 turbo 370cc side feed injectors FPR set at 43 psi NGK 7 walbro fuel pump ,GA15DE with OEM head gasket stock pistons stock rods stock cams,, ga16de intake manifold with SR20de trottle body , daily driven at 10psi and 16psi racing i havent dyno this setup yet and i am using a 4efte ecu and a SFC controller i havent have no problem since i am using the 4efte ecu already map for 14psi timing set at 5 degrease my car is running great no heating problems my sfc settings is from 1 - 8 rpm range x 1000 = -21 ,-21 ,-21 , -13,-10,-10,-10,-10 running on pump gas ,,,, i am an electronics techniction i do auto electronics repairs and installation ,i have used 4efte ecu on alot of different cars for turbo aplications


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Now you really got my attention.
So a glanza ecu will work great on the GA15DE without any problems. I have PM'ed you.


----------



## kerron01 (Oct 21, 2006)

Really?? keep us posted!! We need much info from your setup.


----------



## kerron01 (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the videos!! Tell use when you dyno.


----------



## foota (Apr 27, 2007)

*me drag racing*

Nissan Sentra vs Turbo Starlet | Video Digs


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

so most people that have the ga16de upgrade to the sr20 but you went backwards and put in the ga15.... thats awesome...i have the ga16 will that ecu work on my motor when i do the turbo setup?


----------



## kerron01 (Oct 21, 2006)

Can you give me directions on how to wire this Toyota ECU to the GA15de? Does this ECU requier MAP sensor?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

kerron01 said:


> Can you give me directions on how to wire this Toyota ECU to the GA15de? Does this ECU requier MAP sensor?


Yes please help us out.
If you have a chance, PM me too!!


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

you dont even need to pm us just post a pants load of pics and then we can just always refer back to this page incase we get lost or something...is the ga15 ecu basically the same as the ga16?


----------



## foota (Apr 27, 2007)

*setup*

ill send the step by step instruction with pictures YouTube - TURBOCHARGED GA15DE


----------



## foota (Apr 27, 2007)

YouTube - GA15DET SENTRA TEST DRIVE


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

foota said:


> ill send the step by step instruction with pictures YouTube - TURBOCHARGED GA15DE


Yes please 
we're dying to see how this works.
I'm currently running with the greddy e-manage but it's a PITA to tune somtimes!!!


----------



## Racegod (Dec 9, 2009)

I see you said you used the SR20 throttle body... did you use the MAF as well?

How do you do on fuel now that you're running larger injectors, more air going in from the bigger throttle body and boosting?...

Does it make any sense in your opinion to try gaining HP from the GA15 running N/A... or if i am considering mods, i should think about boosting?...


----------

